# Attaching a leader to braid



## Showbag (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi all.

Can anyone point me in the direction of knot tieing instructions for this?
What is the best knot and how to tie it?

thanks
Tony


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Mate!

Christ you've opened up a can of worms!!!!!

You will get a shite load of people arguing over this one for the biggest pissing contest!!!!

Do yourself a favor and google fishing knots!


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

This one works pretty well for lines of different thicknesses: 
http://www.animatedknots.com/albright/i ... dknots.com

The improved albrights which I believe is a better version of the first:
http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-tie-a ... 5784/view/

Double uni is another good one:
http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-tie-d ... 5798/view/


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Albright or double uni, take your pick.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

I've been using the slim beauty recently
I find its better than the albright when (as I do) you use a thicker leader to lighter braid
and its doesn't have sticky-out tags like the double uni or double blood/clinch

JMHO

Nick


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a nice succinct thread which had me reviewing my choice of knot. Seems I was using a less suitable option for lines of differing thickness.

Thanks for the refresher guys!


----------



## proangler (Nov 27, 2008)

For the light stuff like bream ect. I've found the slim beauty to be the best as the braid doesn't tangle nearly as much as with a albright.

For heavier outfits that I have to cast with I use a midknot as it is thin but very strong if tied properly.

Finally, for my heavy outfits that I don't have to cast from I use a 12 turn bimini twist to an albright, as this combo of knots is very strong but the downside is that it is bulky.

Cheers James


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

There's been a few extensive threads on this in the past, a search will bring them up


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

If your casting try the FG knot !


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

slim beauty easy to tie never had one fail i use it on 6lb braid to 40lb braid with mono leaders.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYbJzYEAACNfgEAQcKGgihCIFKo/7/+gMADGIaqf6pk9Cg9Qeo0emUNPU0bUNDDQyGmTQDENNNGhowSqfpFT/UU81PQhqMjANBpoUnJYb4NDOpGJwFe6gq31VYoGBPLKZljQ1n2Ghs7981vDseqr3mRHQmMooiCPYc7lg4WDIgpF3E2wlkNLx8QY1Ytvx55ZldiekV0wjQKCvvIEzxU9rKMrvcTrMxcaWuE4SjSNcYJDjIQ03rc5K3sPS+CsPVVFiF0yqgiLNaL1CV2jPYaI14DFYZwolGwf+ECsdA5h6wlzv4u5IpwoSENk5sCA


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi there

Five turn Surgeon's knot. So easy to tie. Never let me down really and been using it for a year and mates for about two years. Very handy for leader to braid. I fish with 4 lb to 6lb braid and leaders from 4 lb mono to 12 lb. Diameter differences between braid and leader have not been a problem. Will probably use it for long,long time.

Google it or PM me if you can't find it. So simple. Suits me. Tye it in almost dark conditions.

cheers

rob


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

I always use the albright, works a treat for me. I use 6lb brain main line and either 6lb or 4lb fluro leader. Whenever I get line breakage (snag etc) it occurs below the knot. Thats just how good the albright is


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

double uni for me


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

One thing many people overlook or do not consider when selecting a knot is the physical structure of the knot. What the break tests do not tell you is the durability of the knot.

The Albright and the Improved Albright are both built with the braid being the exterior of the knot, i.e. the braid wraps around the leader. This is fine and the knots are very strong and very easy to tie, however, it is the braid that is direct contact with your guides during the cast and in direct contact with anything in the water during the retrieve. Braid suffers quickly from abrasion when it is really tight and stressed in the knot and then subjected in that state to wear. A hundred or so casts will probably see the knot suffering quite badly, regardless of your guides and environment.

Some other knots like the Double Uni have the widest part of the knot being mono which handles the abrasion very well indeed as it bounces through the guides and across snags and rocks etc.

There are dozens of knots to select from but that one factor of knot abrasion is worth considering before you start losing your lures to leader knot failures.

I was a albright tragic for many years and have now moved away from that type of braid outer knots and have no problems anymore.

Jack.


----------



## Showbag (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks fellas.

I will now spend my Sunday afternoon on the couch playing with bits of braid and mono while SWMBO rouses on me to get 'more important' stuff done.

all good tips.

I take your point, Jack. If I could get one hundred casts out of one knot it will be a drastic improvement on what I am getting now.

thanks again
Tony


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Improved albright for thicker leader to braid.

I have finally given up on the double uni for light line and light leader and now use a knot that was called "double blood knot" when I was introduced to it. Here it is now under the name of something like the "twisted reverse blood knot", which sounds horrible, but isnt:

http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-tie-d ... 5798/view/


----------

